# funny, but i feel like Alex sometime in a clockwork orange when it come to classical?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I love Kubric and the movie inspired by his novel, except Eyes wide shot that was boring to me, but full metal jacket, Dr.Strangelove or.. A clockwork Orange.

This where im heading im not a maniac , but i recalled when Alex is in a Bar drinking some liqueur and hearing music Dim beurk and Alex put him to his place , like can you shut up your ruining the ambience this is Beethoven playing...:lol:

This happen to me all the time but i dont have the guts to says to my guest that talk too mutch or burried the music whit there loud voice relaxed a bit , dont burried the music ''all the time'' whit your voice, am i a bit intolerant? or truelly passionated?

:tiphat:

What is your cue on this mather please?


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

I think you run two risks in this scenario:

1. The other person may resent your intrusion into his personal pleasure, which is obviously _not_ the music, and
2. You may come off as a superior, snooty *** who wants his own way.

Maybe you could move closer to the source of music, and away from the loud voice?

Or, if you're prepared for a little of the old ultraviolence...


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I feel that way as well, and it used to work back in the late 60s-early 70s, when recordings were a "big deal" and good stereos were just coming in.

Now, music has become a more private experience for me. It is very rare that I can listen to music with another person. Unlike watching movies, people no longer have the same reverence for music.

However, in the company of DeProfundis, I'm sure that we could share many moments of mutual respect in the presence of a good sound system, turned up LOUD!

I would even be willing to listen to some of that damned old 'ancient voices' music he is so fond of...


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

If you'd rather listen to music then listen to your company you should be more picky on your company.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Respect your guest. If he is your guest you need to give him/her their freedom. Do not resort to ultravoilence. Make in out in out, not war


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Viddy well, my droogs, viddy well.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

if it's called intolerance, then I'm intolerant too. Now trying to listen to "my music" - it's to say classical music - when I'm alone.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2017)

I wanna smoke with you sometime, deprofundis.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

deprofundis said:


> This where im heading im not a maniac , but i recalled when Alex is in a Bar drinking some liqueur and hearing music Dim beurk and Alex put him to his place , like can you shut up your ruining the ambience this is Beethoven playing...:lol:


Music comes first, people come second, and that is a good thing, because people will hurt and disappoint you, but music never will.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Music comes first, people come second, and that is a good thing, because people will hurt and disappoint you, but music never will.


Well said. I agree with you for the most part, but I have sometimes been disappointed in certain pieces and in certain performances. The good thing about music, however, is that you can figure out pretty quickly whether a piece/performance is disappointing--often after a few notes. With people, it might take years!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Music comes first, people come second, and that is a good thing, because people will hurt and *disappoint you*, bu*t music never will.*


Oh yeah? Have you heard 4'33" by Cage?


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Oh yeah? Have you heard 4'33" by Cage?


Performances are seldom disappointing though!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Oh yeah? Have you heard 4'33" by Cage?


I was talking about *music*.


----------

